# Gayle House Records "The Haunting" (Gayle House, GH-101, 1971)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Gayle House Records "The Haunting" (Gayle House, GH-101, 1971)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE

http://www.mediafire.com/download/mlououmytti/GayleHouseRecordsTheHaunting.zip

MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2007/10/gayle-house-records-haunting-gayle.html


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This is definitely one for the Halloween audio geeks. The comic book ads were wonderful and scary and I was always curious about this one. It doesn't disappoint!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you like it. These records I have been sharing lately are definitely an acquired taste, but I love listening and collecting them.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't beat the oldies. You just can't.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Love this, brings me right straight back to my childhood and all the things that made me love Monsters and Halloween in the first place.


----------

